# Door Holding Open Catches - who makes'em, where to get 'em



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

Could that title be any clumsier?

Anyway,

Saw these funky things of a Concorde Credo Emotion today and as I need a door holding open catch thingy for my Tribute I thought they're just the very thing!



















The catch is held flat back against its mounting surface by a spring, the whole thing looks quite robust. The catch slots into the "T" in the base plate, there's a spring latch to release it - neat bit of engineering.

The questions are:

1. Who makes them?
2. Where can I get them from?
3. Can they be mounted on a GRP body like the Tribute T-620?
4. Do the catches come in various lengths to suit your needs?

MrWez


----------



## Gazburger (Feb 26, 2008)

try southdown motorhomes i think they are the same as on my concorde if so they are very good


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

similar although not as good as yours pictured IMHO
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/American-...Accessories&hash=item35b53066f6#ht_500wt_1413


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

We put a simple caravan door one on ours m/h door, very cheap and works well. 

Most importantlky it locks firmly in place.


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Try your nearest truck spares place as they fit the same thing to trucks and will probably be cheaper from them than a caravan/motorhome supplier.
kev


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

Gazburger said:


> try southdown motorhomes i think they are the same as on my concorde if so they are very good


Thanks, I may give them a go.

MrWez


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

Techno100 said:


> similar although not as good as yours pictured IMHO
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/American-...Accessories&hash=item35b53066f6#ht_500wt_1413


Thanks for the link, they do look a bit flimsier than the ones I saw, I'd have to do a physical comparison - this is the problem with being an engineer of course.

MrWez


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

try these  back of the net! 8)
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/STAINLESS...ters_Parts&hash=item53eaf00ec2#ht_1245wt_1293


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

AndrewandShirley said:


> We put a simple caravan door one on ours m/h door, very cheap and works well.
> 
> Most importantlky it locks firmly in place.


We had those on our previous MH's, the wind would take them whereas this design would hold - the only misgiving I have is whether the GRP structure can take it.

MrWez


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

The lock we have is a fixed one and does not give even under the strongest wind unless you release a secure switch. Will post a picture tomorrow if it would help?

Very cheap and safe.

Just found out it called a lever lock.


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

kandsservices said:
 

> Try your nearest truck spares place as they fit the same thing to trucks and will probably be cheaper from them than a caravan/motorhome supplier.
> kev


Thanks for the tip - that's a good tip for most things really, put MH anywhere near it and the price instantly increases - they think we're all made of money but not everyone drives an Autotrail or Hymer.

MrWez


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

Techno100 said:


> try these  back of the net! 8)
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/STAINLESS...ters_Parts&hash=item53eaf00ec2#ht_1245wt_1293


Shooting Tex!

MrWez

Now can somebody tell me how to link multiple posts together?


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

AndrewandShirley said:


> The lock we have is a fixed one and does not give even under the strongest wind unless you release a secure switch. Will post a picture tomorrow if it would help?
> 
> Very cheap and safe.
> 
> Just found out it called a lever lock.


Yes please if it's no trouble although those in the second link from Techno100 look exactly like the ones I saw it would be useful to have a fall-back if they're not suitable for whatever reason.

MrWez


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

These guys

http://www.cartwrightparts.com/parts/results.asp?code=19

have them available singly if that's what you need

The eBay one is over and they don't seem to list them in their shop??

Cheers

Dave


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

This is exactly the item you are looking for - 3rd item down, Door Hold Back - different sizes available and also a PVC backing plate (for strength?). I phoned them when looking for a different part, and they were very helpful and gave good advice.

Colin


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

HarleyDave said:


> These guys
> 
> http://www.cartwrightparts.com/parts/results.asp?code=19
> 
> ...


Singly
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HORSEBOX-...ps=63&clkid=5788921972279140986#ht_500wt_1180

Not forgetting the trusty bungy :lol:


----------



## BarnacleBob (Oct 31, 2010)

Hello Mr Wez,

I bought a pair of stainless steel horse box/Truck door retainers from Ebay. They are the same as in your picture and work very well.

I fitted them to my GRP m'home using the largest diameter s/s self tapping screws that would fit the screw holes and 1" long, also some spots of Sikaflex in a sort of "belt and braces" fixing. Had no problems at all so far in two years. 

Bob


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

camallison said:


> This is exactly the item you are looking for - 3rd item down, Door Hold Back - different sizes available and also a PVC backing plate (for strength?). I phoned them when looking for a different part, and they were very helpful and gave good advice.
> 
> Colin


Colin, thanks, I was thinking of adding a backing plate made of some fairly thick aluminium sheet (60 thou or so) to spread the load.

Techno100 - thanks also for the link, I think a bungee may suffice for the moment - providing I can find somewhere to hook it onto (the layout of our MH isn't so conducive), it's also quite inelegant - but effective nonetheless (worked well on our previous two MH).

BarnacleBob - thanks for the tips, if I go down this route I'll bear that in mind - can't have too much silicaset when doing a job like this!

MrWez


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Old Van and Glue*

I had some similar on our old van, screwed them in. Then one broke and the new ones had been modified. So the crew holes did not match, so more holes.

So on the new van, I fitted the same one as linked by Techno. This time I used Sikaflex, no screws and they have stayed put ever since.

TM


----------



## mixyblob (May 3, 2011)

The eBay one is over and they don't seem to list them in their shop??

Sorry that was me, I bought the last pair  
I only need one so I'll have a spare if anyone wants the other for the cost of a stamp and a jiffy bag.


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

mixyblob said:


> The eBay one is over and they don't seem to list them in their shop??
> 
> Sorry that was me, I bought the last pair
> I only need one so I'll have a spare if anyone wants the other for the cost of a stamp and a jiffy bag.


PM Sent

MrWez


----------



## mixyblob (May 3, 2011)

Item now sold.


----------

